# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Razina beta hcg nakon poroda

## cyber-mama

Zanima me koliko vremena nakon poroda još postoji hormon bete?
Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Beti3

Vidim da ti nitko tko zna više nije odgovorio, pa da ti napišem ono koliko ja znam. Ako je sve u redu i nije ostao dio posteljice, onda beta mora biti minimalna,tj manja od dva ili još manja. 
Zbog ostatka posteljice može biti povećana samo dok se ona ne odstrani. 
Mislim da inače ne bi smio postojat hormon bhcg, jer je on prisutan samo u trudnoći. Ali, nisam sigurna, valjda će ti još netko odgovoriti.

----------

